# Traynor TS-20 headphone jack trouble.



## NicB (Mar 31, 2017)

The headphone jack works fine on its own, but for whatever reason, the speaker stays on. 
As far as I can tell, I am the first person to open the amp. All I can figure is to manually disconnect the speaker each time headphones are used. It is possible that I'm just an idiot who missed something obvious though.

Any suggestions?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am going to *guess*, as I'm only a hobbyist testing my limited knowledge and troubleshooting "skills", that the actual headphone jack might be the problem.
It might be switching jack that is not switching the internal speaker off.
I know that must seem like a Captain Obvious suggestion to you.

PLEASE WAIT until one of the forum members with knowledge and experience responds.

BE CAREFUL INSIDE THAT AMP! YOU CAN GET A NASTY (OR WORSE) SHOCK EVEN WITH THE AMP UNPLUGGED! ...Apologies if you know all the safety hazards of working on amps.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

That would be a pretty good guess Greco. Either defective or wired incorrectly.


----------



## NicB (Mar 31, 2017)

greco said:


> I am going to *guess*, as I'm only a hobbyist testing my limited knowledge and troubleshooting "skills", that the actual headphone jack might be the problem.
> It might be switching jack that is not switching the internal speaker off.
> I know that must seem like a Captain Obvious suggestion to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I would not have considered a switching jack as the culprit. 
Ten minutes ago I was unaware they existed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> That would be a pretty good guess Greco. Either defective or wired incorrectly.


So good!
So good!
I got a good guess!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, Greco has the most likely suspect. Can you post a pic of the headphone jack & spkr jack that shows the wiring?


----------

